# 125g Hap and peacock updated video



## Kstar (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## piranhaBill (Aug 8, 2014)

Beautiful tank! The star sapphire is one im hoping to add to my tank soon! Like the rockscape too. Jealous of the size of your guys and colors!


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great collection of Haps and peacocks. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

That is a nice aquascape. Where did you get your rocks from?

Is that an all MALE tank?


----------

